# SEC passing thru a panel fedding another panel



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes, the code states that se conductors cannot be in the same raceway with non service conductors. It does not say anything about enclosures. 230.7


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes, the code states that se conductors cannot be in the same raceway with non service conductors. It does not say anything about enclosures. 230.7



Yea I knew that. I should of asked about the wire bending space. Now that I think about it my 3 phase panel will not be full so I should be ok feeding my single phase panel next to it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Yea I knew that. I should of asked about the wire bending space. Now that I think about it my 3 phase panel will not be full so I should be ok feeding my single phase panel next to it.


Well you did ask about wire bending space but you said if it had the wire bending space. Also it has to do with fill. Most panels have plenty of space for a pass thru.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well you did ask about wire bending space but you said if it had the wire bending space. Also it has to do with fill. Most panels have plenty of space for a pass thru.



Ok does the 40% fill count on SEC conductors?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Ok does the 40% fill count on SEC conductors?


It counts for all conductors in the panel-- so yes.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Now here is something I never thought about. If you have a 2" conduit in and out of the panel in a straight pull then the panel would technically need to be 16". 

Thus you need to use 314.28 rules....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It counts for all conductors in the panel-- so yes.



I guess I will have to go to the shop and get the 4" KO set in the morning..

When I designed this service I had not seen behind the sheetrock. Panels were in corner and I'm trying to avoid cutting sheetrock inside laundry room to get the short wires under house to extend. Real weird situation because a kitchen goes where old panels were. It's a 3p delta high leg. I'm setting 1 3p and 1 single phase panel.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you still need the 3 phase?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Do you still need the 3 phase?




Yes he had 3p wood working equipment in garage. Built huge garage and mother in law sweet will be built in old garage attached to house. At a later date he wants to lose the 3p meter on new garage to stop paying poco for 2 3p meters.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Panels moving outside. Upgrade to 400A from 200. Meter will turn into CT and move 6ft to the right. Gonna be a PITA... But I knew it would be so I bid it high. Problem is those wires coming from left. They are short and I was going to set a trough outside for them then pull the ones from top into attic and set jb's. That is not gonna work like I thought....I'm working on a new design now...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I even considered setting a 3r panel and making it just a jb....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I even considered setting a 3r panel and making it just a jb....


Can you set a CT and come out both sides instead of one side?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Can you set a CT and come out both sides instead of one side?



I am setting one for poco. Simple fix is to go into house laundry room and cut wall but it is laundry room washer and dryer there and room full with all the stuff from garage...

A 3r enclosure would be small enough. Not sure about a CT....I'm brainstorming.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

One Hvac contractor that uses us called with an emergency reconnect. I sent my helper there and I am setting all this equipment alone. The trough almost weighs what I do....:laughing: If I was not so greedy I would of told him I couldn't come until tomorrow....




Equipment set and back in office by 2:30pm. :thumbsup:

And cut me some slack on the feeder to the 3P panel. I set it by myself.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What in the world did you do, you've created the mother of all 200 amp resi services :laughing: 


Is the poco gonna set the CT meter?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> What in the world did you do, you've created the mother of all 200 amp resi services :laughing:
> 
> 
> Is the poco gonna set the CT meter?



That is an upgrade to 400 from 200 3P delta high leg. The panels were in garage which is being turned into a mother in law suite. Poco set meter today ready to hook up at pole after inspection. And I set it all by myself....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> That is an upgrade to 400 from 200 3P


Ok good, cause I was gonna say you really over killed if it was still 200 :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Ok good, cause I was gonna say you really over killed if it was still 200 :laughing:



Yea I bid this a few months back. Already had 34 sp circuits and 12 dp circuits. I'm adding 12 circuits and new garage will be fed out of 3P panel at later date.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

What the hell ?????????

Did a supply house explode next door and that is what stuck to the wall? 










Freaking train wreck. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> What the hell ?????????
> 
> Did a supply house explode next door and that is what stuck to the wall?
> 
> ...


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:

Yeah really jw what's with the gutter??


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::thumbup::laughing:
> 
> Yeah really jw what's with the gutter??



The old panels were in the corner of garage and the gutter avoided me cutting sheetrock in laundry room to pull 13 circuits under house to extend. Ugly but cheapest option. 12 circuits got pulled into attic and extended. Real pita of a job. A 2 ft gutter was not big enough.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> What the hell ?????????
> 
> Did a supply house explode next door and that is what stuck to the wall?
> 
> Freaking train wreck. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:




No but the supply house was sure happy to sell it all to me...:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> The old panels were in the corner of garage and the gutter avoided me cutting sheetrock in laundry room to pull 13 circuits under house to extend. Ugly but cheapest option. 12 circuits got pulled into attic and extended. Real pita of a job. A 2 ft gutter was not big enough.


So you're bringing all the BC's into the gutter. Snap in bushings?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> No but the supply house was sure happy to sell it all to me...:laughing:


:laughing:

Don't worry about the ugliness, after you are gone they will box it in tight with a fake chimney or something. :jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> So you're bringing all the BC's into the gutter. Snap in bushings?



Nope....two 2 1/2" pvc connectors. Look at the pics of old panels and you will see how short the romex wires are and what I was up against.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> The trough almost weighs what I do....


You are a chick? :blink::blink:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are a chick? :blink::blink:




Well I am 5' 8" and weigh 147 now....... I lost 40 pounds since Jan and that troff probably weighs that...:blink:Trying to hold it level on wall in mud was not easy.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rained out yesterday so I had to go finish up today. Inspection on Monday. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Well I am 5' 8" and weigh 147 now....... I lost 40 pounds since Jan and that troff probably weighs that...:blink:Trying to hold it level on wall in mud was not easy.


Are you on a hunger strike?:blink::laughing:

BTW that set up looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn I was hoping this was a new thread so I could belittle your ideas and work practices but it's really an old and boring thread and I belittled everything already


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Damn I was hoping this was a new thread so I could belittle your ideas and work practices but it's really an old and boring thread and I belittled everything already




:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you on a hunger strike?:blink::laughing:
> 
> BTW that set up looks good.:thumbsup:




Nah just got tired of being fat...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Nah just got tired of being fat...:laughing:


I hope you did not lose any more because you will be just bones.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Damn I was hoping this was a new thread so I could belittle your ideas and work practices but it's really an old and boring thread and I belittled everything already


Well you could make fun of him for being too skinny...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------

